# Smileys und Bilder einfügen geht nicht



## juergen-b (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Trommelfilter Projekt*

 bin ich blöd - oder hat hier wer geschraubt ........... jetzt bekomm ich eine ander eingabemaske beim antworten als bisher  

oder 

vielleicht werde ich auch älter und blicks nicht mehr so richtig 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Digicat (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Trommelfilter Projekt*

Servus Jürgen-b



> (wie bekommt man hier eigentlich smilys rein?)
> *** und weil ich nicht richtig wußte wie man bilder aus der forendatenbank in den post verlinkt bekomm ich jetzt beim antworten nur noch eine forenwarnung daß ich  nicht verwenden darf und die forenregeln zu beachten habe - dafür fehlt jetzt das ganze menü mit einfügen, schriftgröße etc. ......... übel
> Gestern 23:09
> [/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Annett (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Trommelfilter Projekt*

Hallo Jürgen (-b).

Lies bitte mal Deine PNs, falls Du das noch nicht getan hast. Sie befinden sich gaaaanz oben rechts.
Oder soll/muss ich das Popupfenster dafür auch noch anschalten? 
Wenn Du das hier alles gelesen hast, werde ich den Teil abtrennen und in den Support verschieben. Hat ja mit dem Filterbau nix zu tun.


Und damit Du etwas mehr Foren-Komfort genießen kannst.... schau mal oben (unterhalb der privaten Nachrichten) unter "nützliche Links" -> "Einstellungen ändern".
Da findest Du dann so ziemlich alles, was möglich ist.... 

Du hattest einfach den falschen Editor aktiviert.


----------



## juergen-b (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Smileys und Bilder einfügen geht nicht*

merci


----------

